# Christmas Ham



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The only thing better than Christmas ham is what happens after the better half of the ham has died and gone the Delray. :lol: 
Bean soup.
Any favorite and unuaual recipies out there?


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

Bean soup is where it's at for me! I made a huge pot last week and it was yummy! :corkysm55


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

This is one of the best bean soups I have tried.

http://www.soupsong.com/rsenate.html


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Got a big ol pot of bean soup in the crock pot right now. Soaked the beans last night and put it all together at 9AM this morning.............stinking up the house quite nicely right now............yummmm oooo..........

Big ol ham bone and about a pound or so of left over ham........gonna be nice...................and smelly later tonight.........:yikes:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Man should have used some bean-o.................geez gas attack...:yikes:

Just a warning-stay upwind.............whew......


----------

